# Grant for Travelers Aid program



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 21, 2018)

In light of my recent journey, I got the idea to learn how to write grants to have a travelers aid program outside of my house. It's the basic idea of coming up with half the ticket money of whatever a person is traveling by. They have to show me what they're ticket is and half the money, to be sure. There's more to it, than that, but that's the meat of the idea. Originally, it would have no strings attached - I wouldn't ask who is receiving the person and all that like a lot of other programs do. For grant funding, I might have to do something like that. I don't know how to do grants, though. And, hitting a grant is like hitting the lottery. Anyone have any suggestions on how to run a program like this, or how to write grants... or how to find something to help me learn how to write grants?


----------



## Tude (Mar 21, 2018)

This has been on my To Do list for a while. The facebook group I admin and sit on board of directors went not for profit a couple years ago with the knowledge that next step of grants. I've attended a few seminars - that basically teased you with information - not on how to write a grant but where to search for them. And that was where I stalled - we are looking for monetary help for the traveler for emergencies and/or looking for help with being able to send some people to events with cell phones so people can call home (we have a lot of parents contact us to see if their kids have surfaced etc etc) - well nothing really stands out for either of them so back to the drawing board. Need to do more investigating.

I've been in contact with a guy who used to travel with several buses that volunteered their help any place - habitat for humanity, planting trees, clean waterways, etc - but also to feed people at these types of events - and he had a picture of one book (can't remember) and a well worn "Grants for Dummies" - for the hell of it I ordered that this past week.

And since I've been searching for stuff on grants - now my email is filled with upcoming seminars (not free). My college where I work HAD a couple of grant writing courses -no longer offered. Grants4good are across the country - they have a 3 day event coming up in May but $800? ha. There's also another cross the country too - Non Profit Works. They have a 1 day event coming up in a nearby city for $175. 

Until something pops up - I'm going to stick with my Grants for Dummies book and go from there...


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 21, 2018)

i think its awesome of an idea, i dont know anything about it, but i wish you luck!!!


----------

